# Profibus DP über Funk



## HaSchi (30 August 2007)

Wir wollen Profibus DP-Stationen über Funk anbinden.
Reichweit 50m ohne Sichtverbindung.
Wer kennt ein preiswerte und zuverlässiges Produkt?


----------



## IBFS (30 August 2007)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Wir wollen Profibus DP-Stationen über Funk anbinden.
> Reichweit 50m ohne Sichtverbindung.
> Wer kennt ein preiswerte und zuverlässiges Produkt?


 

z.b.

http://www.schildknecht-elektronik.de/ 


DOKU auch hier  ---> http://www.wito-ag.ch/download/Dataeagle/DE_3000_WITO.pdf


----------



## Thosch_lb (3 September 2007)

Obwohl das 2.4GHz Band lizenzfrei ist, bedeutet es nicht dass die Nutzung einer industriellen Funklösung billig ist! Bei Wireless Profibus ist das wichtigste die Verfügbarkeit der Funkstrecke sonst bekommt man nur Busfehler. Eine Profibus Funklösung bei Schildknecht mit DATAEAGLE 3703 kostet ca 3000.- Euro. Diesen Preis muss man im Vergleich zu einer Schleifring oder Datenlichtschranke sehen. 

Gruss
Thomas Schildknecht
www.schildknecht.info


----------



## Jan_Krueger72 (25 September 2007)

Hallo HaSchi,

ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt nur die Wireless Module von der Fa. Wachendorff empfehlen. Ich mache damit bisher echt sehr gute Erfahrungen. Die sind robust und tun echt gut Ihren Dienst. Und bezahlbar sind Sie auch noch.

Mein AP dort war Hr. Boudraa (www.wachendorff.de).

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja.

LG
Jan


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (25 September 2007)

Hallo Jan,
auch wir prüfen gerade die Einsatzmöglichkeiten für Funkübertragung, deshalb bin ich dem Link zu Wachendorff gefolgt. W. vertreibt wohl nur die Module von ELPRO und es ist kein eigenes Produkt. Ich habe schon auf der letzten Messe mal auf dem Stand vorbeigesehen und da hat man wohl noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Funk und Profibus gesammelt.

Also wir müssen unbedingt den Profibus direkt übertragen und zwar zu einem Frequenzumrichter mit DP Interface. Bei Wachendorff hat man da abgewunken da diese Funkmodule nur Profibus Gateways sind. Über eine Gateway kann ich keinen Profibus DP Slave Teilnehmer direkt anschliessen.
Ein Gateway überträgt nur den Dateninhalt und nicht das Protokoll. Dadurch kann auch nur ein Profibus MAster wie eine SPS wieder mit dem Funkgerät kommunizieren. Es können nur!!!! 16 I/O Byte übertragen werden. 

Ich muss Profibus DP V1 wie bei einem Kabel  übertragen! Mich würde deshalb deine Anwendung interessieren die du mit den ELPRO/Wachendorff Geräten realisiert hast!

By the way: Ich habe mich von meinem PhoenixContact  Vertreter belabern lassen und deren Funkmodule für Profibus eingesetzt, besser gesagt versucht einzusetzen. Diese können nur 30Byte übertragen und sind für Profibus absolut nicht zu gebrauchen.  Abgesehen von der sehr niedrigen Datenrate auf dem Bus von 19200 Baud (187,5k geht nicht obwohl es im Datenblatt steht und P. hat das erst zugegeben nachdem ich tagelang getestet und nachtelefoniert  habe) Dann braucht man noch einen eigenen DP Strang mit einer weiteren CP Baugruppe CP 341 da die Busparameter total verstellt werden müssen. Die Busfehler einmal pro Minute haben ich aber nicht wegbekommen.


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (25 September 2007)

@ Jan: Ich habe einen anderen Beitrag von dir in diesem Forum gefunden: 
  #*7* 

 






 Heute, 12:14 
Jan_Krueger72





 vbmenu_register("postmenu_98923", true);  
Neuer Benutzer
 Registriert seit: 25.09.2007
Beiträge: 2 
Für Beiträge bedankt: 0 
Erhielt 0 Danke für 0 Beiträge 






Schau mal bei den Funkmodulen von Wachendorff (wachendorff.de) nach. Die haben kostengünstige Geräte...industriestandard...für um die 600 Euro...damit habe ich 4 binäre Signale einer Toreinfahrt übertragen...bisher ohne Ausfälle...

LG
Jan


Wenn ich das Thema sehe reden wir von Profibus üer Funk oder???
4 digitale Signale für eine Toreinfahrt und das ohne Ausfälle, na toll ich glaube du weisst gar nicht mit was für Aufgaben ich hier kämpfe!!!!
Bist du von Wachendorff???????


----------



## ge_org (25 September 2007)

Ich würde mich unbedingt an die Fa. Schildknecht wenden. Die sagen Dir was Du brauchst und was Du zu erwarten hast. Absolut top.
Wir mussten Profisafe über Funk machen, funktioniert.
Georg


----------



## zigbee (28 September 2007)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Wir wollen Profibus DP-Stationen über Funk anbinden.
> Reichweit 50m ohne Sichtverbindung.
> Wer kennt ein preiswerte und zuverlässiges Produkt?




Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit willst du den Profibus übertragen?
So wie ich dich verstehe möchtest du den Profibus transparent übertragen. Bei einer tranpsarenten Übertragung musst du die Geschwindigkeit sehr weit runter setzen.
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir ein Gateway. Hier kannst du Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 12 MBit übertragen. 
Es gibt einen Hersteller der den Profibus sowohl transparent als auch mit Gateways übertragen kann. Ich persönlich habe bereits beide Versionen erfolgreich getestet.
Auf wunsch erteile ich dir mehr Infos. Habe hierzu sehr viele Applikationen gelöst.

Gruß

ZigBee


----------



## kolbendosierer (28 September 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben auch zwei Data-Eagle von Schildknecht im Einsatz. 
Bei uns sind die in Verfahrwägen eingebaut. 

Funktioniert einwandfrei.


Robert


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (18 Oktober 2007)

@Zigbee
Du deutest an dass du sehr viel Erfahrung bereits gesammelt hast. Würdest du mich an  den positiven Erfahrungen Teilhabenlassen?

Danke und Gruss aus Dingolfing


----------



## zigbee (19 Oktober 2007)

Sehr gerne!!


Folgende Anwendungen wurden bereits von mir realisiert bzw. getestet.

- Funktelemetrie (analoge und digitale Signale übertragen)
- Transparente Funkübertragung (RS232, RS485) mit den Technologien ZigBee, WLAN und proprietärem Protokoll im 869 MHz und 433 MHz Band.
- Profibus Transparent
- Bussysteme über Funk wie z.B. Profibus, Modbus RTU, Modbus TCP...)

Was mir noch fehlt sind CAN Bus und ASI Bus über Funk. Habe hier noch keinen Anbieter gefunden der dies anbietet. Villeicht kannst du mir hier weiter helfen.

Gruß

ZigBee



automatisierungsprofi schrieb:


> @Zigbee
> Du deutest an dass du sehr viel Erfahrung bereits gesammelt hast. Würdest du mich an  den positiven Erfahrungen Teilhabenlassen?
> 
> Danke und Gruss aus Dingolfing


----------

